# HI From California!



## kitkat39 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure if it was a smart idea to start a new thread, but I'm still a little clueless as to how this forum works and I'm slowly navigating the place. I was basically introduced to this forum by Yen Saw.

I started keeping Mantis back when the internet didn't really exist. I only had the Chinese Mantis ooth from a local nursery. I was never really able to breed them and really didn't know what I was doing. Stopped for years and got the urge to get some mantis eggs again recently. Got 3 different species ooths off of ebay for a little more than $2.00 a piece shipping included! WoOoooOOooHoOOooOooOOooo!! I got the Chinese, European, and Carolina. Some people might laugh at that, but I was pretty darn stoked when i got them.

My interest in Mantises has totally gone full blast especially with so much information available on the net! Although I was a fan of really cool looking mantises like the Orchid, Ghosts, Giant Devils Flower.. I feel like I should probably stay with easier to keep species at the moment. Thinking about and probably going to get the Gambian Spot Eye Flower Mantis (Thanks to Yen Saw's log) and the Egyptian due to their ability to live communally and because they sound like they're soooooo easy to take care of. I also won't feel so bad if I completely screw up with those breeds as well. If anyone knows where I could get ooths for a good price on those (Gambian Spot Eye Flower Mantis and Egyptian Mantis) then let me know.. otherwise I will probably get them from mantisplace.com.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona.

It looks as though you will learn a lot and contribute a lot here. Mantisplace is not a "place of last resort"! Rebecca has more species in stock than anyone on this forum. It sounds as though you have already dealt with Yen, and a number of members, Ismart and Katnapper are just examples, post a list of their current species as part of their signature. Some, like Joosa and Kamakiri specialize in, but are not restricted to, a particular species and are very generous with help and advice. And of course, you will want to check out our "mantids for sale/wanted" thread.

Incidentally, one of your "cool" mantises, Phylocrania paradoxa, the ghost mantis, was the first species that I raised and bred. Good luck!


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome!!!!!!! From Central Cali!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome. There are many mantids that are easy to keep. The gambians are a good choice.


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, from snowing here in OHIO!




U did pick a good mantis, they are colorful and easy plus they like people. And the ones you mentioned you had, don't put down as to just common mantis, they are as beautiful as they come, especially the chinese, such a regal looking mantis, and the european are both hard to raise, so if u raised the european, then you did good


----------



## kitkat39 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everybody! =D

I have a feeling that one of my ooths has a parasitic wasp problem now due to a few holes that look a little funky. I guess you get what you pay for right?

And oh yeah.. I just got some ooths from you just last night Rebecca. =) I plan on keeping the Gambians and the Egyptians communally (with their own species of course). Just wondering what size tank would be roughly ideal for them since they're fairly small anyway. Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - i am also from California - los angeles.


----------



## kitkat39 (Feb 25, 2010)

Arkanis said:


> Welcome to the forum - i am also from California - los angeles.


This forum keeps getting better and better =P I'm from Orange County, so not too far away. And btw.. Ninjutsu rocks! ;-)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

Start with a smal one, like the 32 oz cup, and if they don't hatch u let me know! should be fine, I got stinkin babies runnin all over the place, mist them three times a week too! :tt2:


----------



## Opivy (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome, from San Diego!


----------



## sbugir (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome from CO.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Kitkat, and welcome to the forum...



glad to have you here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 26, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everybody! =D
> 
> *I have a feeling that one of my ooths has a parasitic wasp problem now due to a few holes that look a little funky. I guess you get what you pay for right?*
> 
> And oh yeah.. I just got some ooths from you just last night Rebecca. =) I plan on keeping the Gambians and the Egyptians communally (with their own species of course). Just wondering what size tank would be roughly ideal for them since they're fairly small anyway. Any input would be great. Thanks guys!


Don't look down on the despised parasitized ooth! A good friend on this forum recently told me that a wild ooth that he planned on sending me was hatching wasps and I asked him to send it anyway. A wild ooth may or not be fertile, but if it is yielding wasps, it is guaranteed fertile and should be about ready to hatch a majority of the eggs. In your case, though, I'd ask the sender if the holes were in it when he/she harvested it. If they were already there, that may not be a good sign. Parasites generally feed on their prey until it is about ready to metamorphize to the next stage.


----------

